# شهر ميلادك يقول عنك ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــه



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شوف الشهر الى انت مولود فيه بيقولك ايه ؟؟؟ 


يناير:
 * متفائل وجدي
 * يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
 * دائم النظر لعيوب الناس نقاط ضعفهم
 * يحب الانتقاد
 * منتج ومجتهد في عمله
 * ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
 * حساس وافكاره عميقه
 * يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
 * هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
 * يميل ان يكون محافظ
 * حاضر البديهه
 * يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
 * رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
 * يحب الأطفال
 * شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في البيت )
 * يتمتع بالولاء
 * يجب ان يطور قدراته الاجتماعيه
 * يشعر بالغيره بسهوله.



 فبراير:
 * افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
 * يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
 * ذكي وموهوب
 * شخصيته متغيره
 * يتصرف بطبيعته
 * هادئ وخجول ومتواضع
 * لايبالغ في اعتداده بنفسه
 * يتمتع بالولاء والأمانه
 * لديه اراده وتصميم قويان للوصول الى اهدافه
 * محب للحريه
 * متمرد مع بعض القيود
 * يهاجم من يتعرض له او ينتقده او يزدريه
 * حساس جدا واحساسه يجرح بسهوله
 * يبين عليه الغضب بسهوله
 * لايفضل الاشياء الثانويه ، يصب تركيزه علىالاساسيات
 * يحب تكوين الصداقات لكن نادرا ما يظهرها
 * جرئ وعنيد
 * متفائل
 * واقعي في احلامه وآماله
 * حاد الذكاء
 * يحب الاستمتاع والترفيه
 * رومانسي لكن يخفي ذلك بحذر
 * متطير ولديه بعض الاعتقادات الغريبه
 * مسرف
 * يتعلم كيف يظهر عواطفه







 مارس:
 * ذو شخصيه جذابه
 * حنون
 * خجول ومحافظ
 * كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
 * يحب السلام والهدوء
 * حساس تجاه الآخرين
 * يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
 * ليس من السهل اغضابه
 * جدير بالثقه
 * مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
 * قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
 * منتقم
 * يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
 * يحب السفر
 * يحب جذب الانتباه
 * يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور البيت
 * ذو موهبه موسيقيه
 * يحب اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
 * مزاجي




 ابريل:
 * نشيط وحركي
 * حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
 * ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
 * ذو عقليه متقده
 * ديبلوماسي
 * مواسي
 * يحب الصداقات وحل مشاكل الآخرين
 * شجاع ومقدام
 * مغامر
 * محب ومهتم
 * لطيف وكريم
 * عاطفي
 * منتقم
 * عدائي
 * عجول في قرارته وانجازاته
 * ذو ذاكره قوية
 * شجي ( مثير للعواطف)
 * محفز لنفسه وللآخرين
 * يلتقط المرض بسهوله خصوصا آلام الصدر والرأس




 مايو:
 * عنيد وقاسي القلب
 * ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
 * افكاره ذكيه
 * من السهل اغضابه
 * يحب جذب انتباه الآخرين
 * مشاعره عميقه
 * يتمتع بجمال حسي ومعنوي
 * يتخذ موقف قوي من كل شيء
 * يتأثر بسهوله
 * لا يحتاج لحوافز لانه محفز لنفسه
 * من السهل ان تواسيه* نظامي ومنهجي ( يعزى ذلك للنصف الايسر من الدماغ )
 * حالم
 * لديه قدرة ء عاليه في قراءة افكار الاخرين
 * متفهم
 * غالبا ما يصاب بالام الرأس والرقبه
 * خياله جيد
 * لديه قدره رائعه في الجدال
 * ذو قوام جميل
 * لديه مشاكل في التنفس
 * يحب الاداب والفنون
 * يحب السفر
 * يكره المكوث في المنزل
 * مضطرب وقليل الراحه
 * يعمل بجد
 * روحه عاليه
 * مسرف




 يونيو:
 * لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
 * من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
 * مهذب ورقيق الحديث
 * لديه الكثير من الافكار
 * حساس
 * متقد الذهن
 * متردد
 * يحب التأجيل
 * منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
 * يظهر بطبيعته
 * مرح وخفيف الظل
 * مزوح
 * مجادل جيد
 * ثرثار
 * يحب احلام اليقظه
 * ودود
 * يكسب صداقات بسهوله
 * ثابت
 * شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
 * من السهل جرحه
 * يميل للاصابه بالبرد
 * يحب التأنق
 * ملول
 * شديد العنايه مظهره
 * نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
 * يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
 * عقليته مميزه
 * اداري
 * عنيد
 * لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه.



 يوليو:
 * انسان ممتع
 * كتوم
 * غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
 * هادئ الا اذا ما احس بالاثاره او تعرض للضغوط
 * معتز بنفسه
 * لديه سمعه طيبه
 * من السهل مواساته
 * امين
 * يهتم بمشاعر الآخرين
 * انسان لطيف
 * محبوب
 * من السهل التحدث اليه
 * عاطفي جدا
 * يتصرف على طبيعته ومع ذلك يصعب التنبؤ بتصرفاته
 * مزاجي وحساس جدا
 * ظريف ومزوح وساخر
 * شاعري
 * لا يميل للانتقام
 * يسامح لكن لا ينسى
 * لا يحب الاشياء الغير عقلانيه والغير ضروريه
 * يقود الاخرين ماديا ومعنويا
 * حساس ويرسم انطباعاته بحذر
 * محب وودود
 * يعامل الاخرين بمساواة
 * لديه حس تعاطف قوي
 * ذكي وحذر
 * يحكم على الناس بمظهرهم الخارجي
 * مجتهد في العمل
 * شعاره: لا صعوبات




 اغسطس:
 * يحب المزح
 * جذاب
 * ودود ولطيف
 * شجاع ومقدام
 * ثابت ولديه مؤهلات قيادية
 * يعرف كيف يواسي الاخرين
 * كريم جدا ، لكن اناني
 * لديه اعتزاز كبير بنفسه
 * يحب ان يمتدحه الاخرون
 * لديه روح رائعه وغير اعتياديه
 * من السهل اغضابه
 * شديد الغضب عند استفزازه
 * غيور
 * قوي الملاحظة
 * حذرو متيقظ
 * سريع التفكير
 * افكار مستقله
 * يحب ان يقود او ان ينقاد
 * يحب الاحلام
 * لديه مواهب فنيه وموسيقيه ودفاعية
 * حساس ولكن لا يحمل في قلبه أي ضغينه
 * مقاومته للامراض ضعيفة
 * يتعلم كيف يسترخي
 * عجول وينجز اعماله بسرعه
 * رومانسي
 * محب وودود
 * يحب تكوين الصدقات




 سبتمبر:
 * لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
 * حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
 * يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
 * يحب الانتقاد
 * هادئ ولكنه متحدث جيد
 * هادئ و ( رايق)
 * كريم ومتعاطف
 * قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
 * امين وموال وجدير بالثقه
 * متقن لعمله
 * حساس
 * مفكر
 * ذاكرته قويه
 * ذكي وحسن الإطلاع
 * يحب البحث عن المعلومات
 * يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض للانتقاد
 * لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
 * متفهم
 * كتوم
 * يحب الرياضه والسفر
 * من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
 * يميل الى كبت مشاعره
 * صعب الإرضاء خصوصا في العلاقات
 * يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
 * نامي




 اكتوبر:
 * يحب الثرثره والتحدث
 * يحب من يحبه
 * يعب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
 * لطيف وجذاب
 * يتمتع بجمال خارجي وداخلي
 * لا يكذب او يتظاهر
 * متعاطف
 * يعامل اصدقاءه بحسب اهميتهم له
 * يحب تكوين الصدقات
 * ينجرح بسهوله ويتشائم من الجرح ايضا بسهوله
 * مزاجه سييء
 * اناني
 * نادرا ما يقدم المساعده الا اذا طلب منه
 * يحب احلام اليقظه
 * مكابر جدا
 * لا يهمه ما يفكر به الآخرين
 * عاطفي
 * حاسم
 * لديه حس تنبؤ قوي
 * يحب السفر والادب والفن
 * محب ودود ورقيق العباره
 * رومانسي
 * غيور وسريع الانفعال
 * قلق
 * يحب الاماكن المفتوحه
 * عادل ومنصف
 * مسرف وسريع التأثر
 * يفقد ثقته بنفسه بسرعه



 نوفمبر:
 * لديه الكثير من الافكار
 * من الصعب يفهمه الغير جيدا
 * بعيد النظر
 * وذكي وفريد
 * افكاره غير اعتياديه
 * حاد الذكاء
 * لديه قدرة تنبوء قويه ودقيقه
 * يمكنه ان يصبح طبيبا جيدا
 * حذر ومتيقظ
 * شخصيته حركيه
 * كتوم
 * فضولي
 * يعرف كيف ينبش الاسرار
 * دائم التفكير
 * قليل الكلام ومع ذلك فانه شخص انيس
 * شجاع وكريم
 * صبور
 * عنيد وقاسي القلب
 * شعاره : لا شيء صعب مع الاراده
 * مصمم على اهدافه
 * لا يستسلم ابدا
 * صعب الاغضاب الا اذا ما استفز
 * يحب الاختلاء بنفسه
 * يفكر بطريقة تختلف عن الاخرين
 * حاد الذكاء
 * ليه القدره على تحفيز ذاته
 * لا يحب المديح
 * روحه عاليه
 * صلب و قوي البنيه
 * محب جدا


 ديسمبر:
 * كريم ومحب
 * عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
 * طموح
 * ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
 * ذو صحبه ممتعه
 * اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط مع الناس
 * يحب المديح
 * يحب جذب الانتباه
 * يحب ان يكون محبوبا
 * امين وجدير بالثقه
 * غير متظاهر
 * طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة البال
 * شخصيته متغيره
 * ليس مغرور
 * ثقته بنفسه عاليه
 * يحب المزاح
 * يكره التقيد
 * لديه حس دعابه
 * منطقي....!!​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

انا خلاص عرفت هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*




يناير:
* متفائل وجدي
* يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر لعيوب الناس نقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ
* حاضر البديهه
* يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
* يحب الأطفال
* شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في البيت )
* يتمتع بالولاء
* يجب ان يطور قدراته الاجتماعيه
* يشعر بالغيره بسهوله.​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أناااااااااااااااااا ده *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فبراير:
> * افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
> * يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
> * ذكي وموهوب
> ...





*
انا ده 

بس مش الكل صح

مرسي كوكي علي موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## twety (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*يابت انتى ابعدى عن طريقى*
*شحوريتنى خالص*
*مفيش برج ولا يوم ولا سهر*
*كله صح*
*تعببتينى*
*اعمل فيكى ايييييييه*
*بس اشوفك بس*
*هتعرفى هعمل ايه فيكى*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياعسل*
*بس موضوع جميل بجد*
*وفى حااجات صح برضه الواحد مينكرش يعنى*
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> نوفمبر:
> * لديه الكثير من الافكار
> * من الصعب يفهمه الغير جيدا
> * بعيد النظر
> ...


 
ايه يا سويتى التحليل الشامل ده 

كلهم صح ماعدا نقطه او اتنين بس

موضوع رااااااااااااائع 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## gigi angel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يناير:
* متفائل وجدي
* يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر لعيوب الناس نقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ
* حاضر البديهه
* يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
* يحب الأطفال
* شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في البيت )
* يتمتع بالولاء
* يجب ان يطور قدراته الاجتماعيه
* يشعر بالغيره بسهوله.


انا ده


----------



## ارووجة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> فبراير:
> * افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
> * يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
> * ذكي وموهوب
> ...


 
كله صح هههه
خبريني مين عمل التحليل ده علشان اهنيه ههههههه
ميرسي الك حبووووبة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

[/size] يونيو:
 * لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
 * من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
 * مهذب ورقيق الحديث
 * لديه الكثير من الافكار
 * حساس
 * متقد الذهن
 * متردد
 * يحب التأجيل
 * منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
 * يظهر بطبيعته
 * مرح وخفيف الظل
 * مزوح
 * مجادل جيد
 * ثرثار
 * يحب احلام اليقظه
 * ودود
 * يكسب صداقات بسهوله
 * ثابت
 * شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
 * من السهل جرحه
 * يميل للاصابه بالبرد
 * يحب التأنق
 * ملول
 * شديد العنايه مظهره
 * نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
 * يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
 * عقليته مميزه
 * اداري
 * عنيد
 * لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه.








مرسيه ليكي علي الموضوع الحلو بس في حاجات صح وحاجات غلط 


عارفة نظام كذبوا المنجمون ولو صدقوا بس بجد موضوع جمييييييييييل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع حلو كتير و قريب من صفاتي فعلا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*سبتمبر:
* لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
* حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
* يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
* يحب الانتقاد
* هادئ ولكنه متحدث جيد
* هادئ و ( رايق)
* كريم ومتعاطف
* قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
* امين وموال وجدير بالثقه
* متقن لعمله
* حساس
* مفكر
* ذاكرته قويه
* ذكي وحسن الإطلاع
* يحب البحث عن المعلومات
* يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض للانتقاد
* لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
* متفهم
* كتوم
* يحب الرياضه والسفر
* من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
* يميل الى كبت مشاعره
* صعب الإرضاء خصوصا في العلاقات
* يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
* نامي​**ميرسى كتيييييييير يا كوكى موضوع عسسسسسسسسسسل​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> شوف الشهر الى انت مولود فيه بيقولك ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مارس:

شكراااااااا كوكى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## *malk (8 ديسمبر 2008)

> اكتوبر:
> * يحب الثرثره والتحدث
> * يحب من يحبه
> * يعب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
> ...


فى حاجات كتير صح
ميرسى :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر
> 
> انا خلاص عرفت هههههههههه​



اخس ياكاندى انا كنت عايزة اعرف
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> أناااااااااااااااااا ده *​



صفاته حلوة ده انتى ده يا بت ههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا مرموره​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> انا ده
> 
> بس مش الكل صح
> ...



تسلم يا مايــــــــكل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *يابت انتى ابعدى عن طريقى*
> *شحوريتنى خالص*
> *مفيش برج ولا يوم ولا سهر*
> *كله صح*
> ...



العالم كلهم لقوا كل حاجه صح الا انتى يا تويتى الغلط فى مين بقا :t9:
ولا دى حجه عشان متقوليش انتى شهر ايه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايه يا سويتى التحليل الشامل ده
> 
> كلهم صح ماعدا نقطه او اتنين بس
> 
> ...



اى خدعه اهه عشان تدعولى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

germen قال:


> يناير:
> * متفائل وجدي
> * يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
> * دائم النظر لعيوب الناس نقاط ضعفهم
> ...


نورتينى يا جى جى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> كله صح هههه
> خبريني مين عمل التحليل ده علشان اهنيه ههههههه
> ميرسي الك حبووووبة



عيونى حبيبتى هخبرك بينى وبينك
الحمد الله انه صح يا عسل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

jesus156 قال:


> [/size] يونيو:
> * لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
> * من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
> * مهذب ورقيق الحديث
> ...



ده موضوع زى تحليل للشخصيه مش عشان نصدق وناخد بيه فى حياتنا وكده
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير و قريب من صفاتي فعلا​



مقولتيش ليه يا فراشه شهرك يا جميل
ميرسى ليكى يا عسل​


----------



## bahaa_06 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*احيك احيك احيك *
*مجهود رائع .. واغلبه متفق مع الواقع .. الله يباركك .. يسوع معاك*
*والصفات الحلوه ومش موجوده فينا ربنا يعلمنا نقتنيها*​*احبك سيدى .. قصيده .. يترنم بها قلبى وعقلى*


----------



## sameh7610 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> يونيو:
> * لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
> * من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
> * مهذب ورقيق الحديث
> ...



*دوة انا فعلا

ميرسى اوووووووووى كوكى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *سبتمبر:
> * لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
> * حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
> * يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
> ...



الف ميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا بنت العدرا ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > شوف الشهر الى انت مولود فيه بيقولك ايه ؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مارس:
> 
> شكراااااااا كوكى على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسيح​



ميرسى اكتر ليك كليمو على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *احيك احيك احيك *
> *مجهود رائع .. واغلبه متفق مع الواقع .. الله يباركك .. يسوع معاك*
> *والصفات الحلوه ومش موجوده فينا ربنا يعلمنا نقتنيها*​*احبك سيدى .. قصيده .. يترنم بها قلبى وعقلى*



ميرسى خلص ليك وعلى الرد الجميل منك
كلك زوق​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *دوة انا فعلا
> 
> ميرسى اوووووووووى كوكى​*



كويس اوى انه صح بجد
الف ميرسى ليك يا فندم​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*تصدقي يا كوكي *
*طلع كله صح *
*مفيش ولا نقطه غلط *
*يلا ربنا يستر علينا *
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## saalooo (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررررسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده 
ولاقيت حاجات كتيررر صح في الشهر بتاعي​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تصدقي يا كوكي *
> *طلع كله صح *
> *مفيش ولا نقطه غلط *
> *يلا ربنا يستر علينا *
> ...



لا ربنا يستر فعلا ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ميرو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

saalooo قال:


> ميررررررسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده
> ولاقيت حاجات كتيررر صح في الشهر بتاعي​



طيب جميل خالص بجد
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى نورتينى​


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> العالم كلهم لقوا كل حاجه صح الا انتى يا تويتى الغلط فى مين بقا :t9:
> ولا دى حجه عشان متقوليش انتى شهر ايه


 
*اكيد فيكى ياكوكى*
*هههههههههههههه*

*طب اعمل ايه*
*بامانه لقيت شويه من 3 شهور*
*اعمل ايه فى نفسى بقى*
*اكمنى جوزاء *
*ف تعبانه اعمل ايه بقى*
*ما انا كتير فى بعض*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*شوفيلى كوكتيل مشكل كده من الشهور*
*واديهونى*
*يمكن يصيب واطلع انا*

*بس انتى مقولتييش انتى مين فيهم*
*اوعى تطلعى زى حالاتى*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> يوليو:
> * انسان ممتع
> * كتوم
> * غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
> ...




*يا لهوى انا كل ده  :smil12:
الله يكرمك يا اوختى
نردهالك يوم فرحك كدى ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اكيد فيكى ياكوكى*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *طب اعمل ايه*
> ...



ماشى هضربهم فى الخلاط يا عيونى
انا شهر يوليو زى البت جيلان ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى انا كل ده  :smil12:
> الله يكرمك يا اوختى
> نردهالك يوم فرحك كدى ههههههههههههههه*



احلى شهر كاتب فينا شعر ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا جى جى​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مارس:
* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
* مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
* منتقم
* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور البيت
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي


مرسي يااقمر​


----------



## monygirl (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يونيو:
* لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
* من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
* مهذب ورقيق الحديث


* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* حساس
* متقد الذهن
* متردد
* يحب التأجيل
* منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
* يظهر بطبيعته
* مرح وخفيف الظل
* مزوح
* مجادل جيد
* ثرثار
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* ودود
* يكسب صداقات بسهوله
* ثابت
* شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
* من السهل جرحه
* يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* يحب التأنق
* ملول
* شديد العنايه مظهره
* نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
* يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
* عقليته مميزه
* اداري
* عنيد
* لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه.
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسى اوى ياكوكى على المعلومات الحلوة دى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مارس:
> * ذو شخصيه جذابه
> * حنون
> * خجول ومحافظ
> ...


تسلمى يا احلى ينوته على ردك الجميل
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> يونيو:
> * لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
> * من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
> * مهذب ورقيق الحديث
> ...



اى خدمه ياعسل  المعلومات الحلوة للناس الحلوة​


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

> ماشى هضربهم فى الخلاط يا عيونى
> انا شهر يوليو زى البت جيلان


 
*لا خيييييير*
*ونعم الشهور*
*انتوا الاتنين مع بعض*
*لا خير بالقوى يعنى*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *لا خيييييير*
> *ونعم الشهور*
> *انتوا الاتنين مع بعض*
> *لا خير بالقوى يعنى*
> *هههههههههههه*



خير خير يا تويتى عندك اعتراض يا حبيبتى ولا ايه
لو قريتى الشهر بتاعنا كاتب فينا شعر​


----------



## Kirolos AvaMena (10 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اكتوبر:
> * يحب الثرثره والتحدث
> * يحب من يحبه
> * يعب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
> ...


​


*يعنى هو مش كلو صح بس يلا نمشيها المرة دى*
*ميرسي ياكوكى*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ابريل:
 * نشيط وحركي
 * حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
 * ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
 * ذو عقليه متقده
 * ديبلوماسي
 * مواسي
 * يحب الصداقات وحل مشاكل الآخرين
 * شجاع ومقدام
 * مغامر
 * محب ومهتم
 * لطيف وكريم
 * عاطفي
 * منتقم
 * عدائي
 * عجول في قرارته وانجازاته
 * ذو ذاكره قوية
 * شجي ( مثير للعواطف)
 * محفز لنفسه وللآخرين
 * يلتقط المرض بسهوله خصوصا آلام الصدر والرأس


هو انا بالظبط 
مرسي يا كوكى على الموضوع الهايل دة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

kirolos avamena قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



اكيد مش كله هيبقا صح
ماشى كرم اخلاق منك مشيها المرة دى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


> ابريل:
> * نشيط وحركي
> * حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
> * ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
> ...



طيب حلو اوى يا بنت الملك انه بالظبط
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى نورتينى​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اكتوبر:
 * يحب الثرثره والتحدث
 * يحب من يحبه
 * يعب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
 * لطيف وجذاب
 * يتمتع بجمال خارجي وداخلي
 * لا يكذب او يتظاهر
 * متعاطف
 * يعامل اصدقاءه بحسب اهميتهم له
 * يحب تكوين الصدقات
 * ينجرح بسهوله ويتشائم من الجرح ايضا بسهوله
 * مزاجه سييء
 * اناني
 * نادرا ما يقدم المساعده الا اذا طلب منه
 * يحب احلام اليقظه
 * مكابر جدا
 * لا يهمه ما يفكر به الآخرين
 * عاطفي
 * حاسم
 * لديه حس تنبؤ قوي
 * يحب السفر والادب والفن
 * محب ودود ورقيق العباره
 * رومانسي
 * غيور وسريع الانفعال
 * قلق
 * يحب الاماكن المفتوحه
 * عادل ومنصف
 * مسرف وسريع التأثر
 * يفقد ثقته بنفسه بسرعه




Thank u so much​


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2008)

> اكتوبر:
> * يحب الثرثره والتحدث
> * يحب من يحبه
> * يعب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
> ...


دة انا !!!!!!​


----------



## vetaa (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*حاجات كتير صح*
*يكرمك يا اوختى*
*بس حكايه الطبيب دى صعبه شويتين*
*هههههههههه*

*شكرا يا قمر*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *حاجات كتير صح*
> *يكرمك يا اوختى*
> *بس حكايه الطبيب دى صعبه شويتين*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...



مقولتيش يا قمر انتى شهر ايه اصلا عشان افهم موضوع الطبيب دى ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 ديسمبر 2008)

> ابريل:
> * نشيط وحركي
> * حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
> * ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
> ...


*فى حاجات مظبوطه وحاجات بعيده خالص عن شخصيتى
    مييررررسى يا كوكى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## محبة الجميع (12 ديسمبر 2008)

يوليو:
* انسان ممتع
* كتوم
* غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
* هادئ الا اذا ما احس بالاثاره او تعرض للضغوط
* معتز بنفسه
* لديه سمعه طيبه
* من السهل مواساته
* امين
* يهتم بمشاعر الآخرين
* انسان لطيف
* محبوب
* من السهل التحدث اليه
* عاطفي جدا
* يتصرف على طبيعته ومع ذلك يصعب التنبؤ بتصرفاته
* مزاجي وحساس جدا
* ظريف ومزوح وساخر
* شاعري
* لا يميل للانتقام
* يسامح لكن لا ينسى
* لا يحب الاشياء الغير عقلانيه والغير ضروريه
* يقود الاخرين ماديا ومعنويا
* حساس ويرسم انطباعاته بحذر
* محب وودود
* يعامل الاخرين بمساواة
* لديه حس تعاطف قوي
* ذكي وحذر
* يحكم على الناس بمظهرهم الخارجي
* مجتهد في العمل
* شعاره: لا صعوبات



حلو كثير فعلا بيشبهني الف شكر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *فى حاجات مظبوطه وحاجات بعيده خالص عن شخصيتى
> مييررررسى يا كوكى وربنا يباركك​*



نورتينى يا عسل بالمشاركه الحلوة دى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

محبة الجميع قال:


> يوليو:
> * انسان ممتع
> * كتوم
> * غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
> ...


جميل اوى انا بحب الشهر ده لانه شهرى
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*اعرف شخصيتك*

* 

لكل مواليد اي شهر مميزات خاصة


(يناير)
* متفائل وجدي
* يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ
* حاضر البديهه
* يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
* يحب الأطفال
* شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في البيت )
* يتمتع بالولاء خصوصا للأصدقاء
* يحب ان يطور قدراته الاجتماعيه
* يشعر بالغيره ولاكن ليس بسهوله.



(فبراير)

* افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
* يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
* ذكي وموهوب
* شخصيته متغيره
* يتصرف بطبيعته
* هادئ وخجول ومتواضع
* لايبالغ في اعتداده بنفسه
* يتمتع بالولاء والأمانه
* لديه اراده وتصميم قويان للوصول الى اهدافه
* محب للحريه
* متمرد مع بعض القيود
* يهاجم من يتعرض له او ينتقده او يزدريه
* حساس جدا واحساسه يجرح بسهوله
* يبين عليه الغضب بسهوله
* لايفضل الاشياء الثانويه ، يصب تركيزه علىالاساسيات
* يحب تكوين الصداقات لكن نادرا ما يظهرها
* جرئ وعنيد
* متفائل
* واقعي في احلامه وآماله
* حاد الذكاء
* يحب الاستمتاع والترفيه
* رومانسي لكن يخفي ذلك بحذر
* متطير ولديه بعض الاعتقادات الغريبه
* مسرف
* يتعلم كيف يظهر عواطفه



(مارس)

* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
* مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
* منتقم
* خفيف الدم

* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور البيت
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي



(ابريل)

* نشيط وحركي
* حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
* ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
* ذو عقليه متقده
* ديبلوماسي
* مواسي
* يحب الصداقات وحل مشاكل الآخرين
* شجاع ومقدام
* مغامر
* محب ومهتم
* لطيف وكريم
* عاطفي
* منتقم
* عدائي
* عجول في قرارته وانجازاته
* ذو ذاكره قوية
* شجي ( مثير للعواطف)
* محفز لنفسه وللآخرين
* يلتقط المرض بسهوله خصوصا آلام الصدر والرأس


(مايو)

* عنيد وقاسي القلب
* ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
* افكاره ذكيه
* من السهل اغضابه
* يحب جذب انتباه الآخرين
* مشاعره عميقه
* يتمتع بجمال حسي ومعنوي
* يتخذ موقف قوي من كل شيء
* يتأثر بسهوله
* لا يحتاج لحوافز لانه محفز لنفسه
* من السهل ان تواسيه
* نظامي ومنهجي ( يعزى ذلك للنصف الايسر من الدماغ )
* حالم
* لديه قدرة ء عاليه في قراءة افكار الاخرين
* متفهم
* غالبا ما يصاب بالام الرأس والرقبه
* خياله جيد
* لديه قدره رائعه في الجدال
* ذو قوام جميل
* لديه مشاكل في التنفس
* يحب الاداب والفنون
* يحب السفر
* يكره المكوث في المنزل
* مضطرب وقليل الراحه
* يعمل بجد
* روحه ع اليه
* مسرف


(يونيو)

* لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
* من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
* مهذب ورقيق الحديث
* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* حساس
* متقد الذهن
* متردد
* يحب التأجيل
* منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
* يظهر بطبيعته
* مرح وخفيف الظل
* مزوح
* مجادل جيد
* ثرثار
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* ودود
* يكسب صداقات بسهوله
* ثابت
* شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
* من السهل جرحه
* يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* يحب التأنق
* ملول
* شديد العنايه مظهره
* نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
* يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
* عقليته مميزه
* اداري
* عنيد
* لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه.


(يوليو)

* انسان ممتع
* كتوم
* غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
* هادئ الا اذا ما احس بالاثاره او تعرض للضغوط
* معتز بنفسه
* لديه سمعه طيبه
* من السهل مواساته
* امين
* يهتم بمشاعر الآخرين
* انسان لطيف
* محبوب
* من السهل التحدث اليه
* عاطفي جدا
* يتصرف على طبيعته ومع ذلك يصعب التنبؤ بتصرفاته
* مزاجي وحساس جدا
* ظريف ومزوح وساخر
* شاعري
* لا يميل للانتقام
* يسامح لكن لا ينسى
* لا يحب الاشياء الغير عقلانيه والغير ضروريه
* يقود الاخرين ماديا ومعنويا
* حساس ويرسم انطباعاته بحذر
* محب وودود
* يعامل الاخرين بمساواة
* لديه حس تعاطف قوي
* ذكي وحذر
* يحكم على الناس بمظهرهم الخارجي< br>* مجتهد في العمل
* شعاره: لا صعوبات


(اغسطس)

* يحب المزح
* جذاب
* ودود ولطيف
* شجاع ومقدام
* ثابت ولديه مؤهلات قيادية
* يعرف كيف يواسي الاخرين
* كريم جدا ، لكن اناني
* لديه اعتزاز كبير بنفسه
* يحب ان يمتدحه الاخرون
* لديه روح رائعه وغير اعتياديه
* من السهل اغضابه
* شديد الغضب عند استفزازه
* غيور
* قوي الملاحظة
* حذرو متيقظ
* سريع التفكير
* افكار مستقله
* يحب ان يقود او ان ينقاد
* يحب الاحلام
* لديه مواهب فنيه وموسيقيه ودفاعية
* حساس ولكن لا يحمل في قلبه أي ضغينه
* مقاومته للامراض ضعيفة
* يتعلم كيف يسترخي
* عجول وينجز اعماله بسرعه
* رومانسي
* محب وودود
* يحب تكوين الصدقات



(سبتمبر)

* لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
* حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
* يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
* يحب الانتقاد
* هادئ ولكنه متحدث جيد
* هادئ و ( رايق)
* كريم ومتعاطف
* قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
* امين وموال وجدير بالثقه
* متقن لعمله
* حساس
* مفكر
* ذاكرته قويه
* ذكي وحسن الإطلاع
* يحب البحث عن المعلومات
* يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض للانتقاد
* لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
* متفهم
* كتوم
* يحب الرياضه والسفر
* من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
* يميل الى كبت مشاعره
* صعب الإرضاء خصوصا في العلاقات
* يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
* نامي


(اكتوبر)

* يحب الثرثره والتحدث
* يحب من يحبه
* يحب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
* لطيف وجذاب
* يتمتع بجمال خارجي وداخلي
* لا يكذب او يتظاهر
* متعاطف
* يعامل اصدقاءه بحسب اهميتهم له
* يحب تكوين الصدقات
* ينجرح بسهوله ويتشائم من الجرح ايضا بسهوله * عندما يختار احدا يكون اختياره الى الأبد((يحب من قلبه))
*مزاجه سييء (علىحسب اللي يتعامل معاه اقصد على حسب التكروني واللي يقدر عليه
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* مكابر جدا
* لا يهمه ما يفكر به الآخرين
* عاطفي
* حاسم
* لديه حس تنبؤ قوي
* يحب السفر والادب والفن
* محب ودود ورقيق العباره
* رومانسي جدا جدا
* غيور جدا وسريع الانفعال عندما يزعجه احد

*خفيف الدم ويحب كل من يتمتع بخفة الدم
* قلق
* يحب الاماكن المفتوحه
* عادل ومنصف
* مسرف وسريع التأثر
* يفقد ثقته بنفسه بسرعه


(نوفمبر )

* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* من الصعب يفهمه الغير جيدا
* بعيد النظر
* وذكي وفريد
* افكاره غير اعتياديه
* حاد الذكاء
* لديه قدرة تنبؤ قويه ودقيقه
* يمكنه ان يصبح طبيبا جيدا
* حذر ومتيقظ
* شخصيته حركيه
* كتوم
* فضولي
* يعرف كيف ينبش الاسرار
* دائم التفكير
* قليل الكلام ومع ذلك فانه شخص انيس
* شجاع وكريم
* صبور
* عنيد وقاسي القلب
* شعاره : لا شيء صعب مع الاراده
* مصمم على اهدافه
* لا يستسلم ابدا
* صعب الاغضاب الا اذا ما استفز
* يحب الاختلاء بنفسه
* يفكر بطريقة تختلف عن الاخرين
* حاد الذكاء
* ليه القدره على تحفيز ذاته
* لا يحب المديح
* روحه عال يه
* صلب و قوي البنيه
* محب ومخلص جدا لمن يحب و لايتسرع في اظهار حبه


(ديسمبر)

* كريم ومحب
* عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
* طموح
* ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
* ذو صحبه ممتعه
* اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط مع الناس
* يحب المديح
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يحب ان يكون محبوبا
* امين وجدير بالثقه
* غير متظاهر
* طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة البال
* شخصيته متغيره
* ليس مغرور
* ثقته بنفسه عاليه
* يحب المزاح
* يكره التقيد
* لديه حس دعابه
* منطقي...*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك*

 موضوع جميل

أنا منمواليد ( الدلو )   ....يناير


شكرا ليكم


​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك*

*حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ميرسى جداااااااا​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك*

مش كلها ياجوجو صح س فيها حاجات صح وحاجات غلط..
بس حقيقي موضوع رائع ..
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك*

موضو جميل يا جوجو ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (29 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 سبتمبر 2009)

> يناير:
> * متفائل وجدي
> * يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
> * دائم النظر لعيوب الناس نقاط ضعفهم
> ...



فى حاجات صح كتير
موضوع جمييل
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## girgis2 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*يعني !!!*

*شوية صح وشوية غلط*

*شكرااا وربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## vemy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

كل الحجات اللى ف شهر اكتوبر صح ...ما عدا كام حاجة كدة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

> سبتمبر:
> * لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
> * حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
> * يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
> ...


 
*حاتر هقوم انام ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا كوكى ويا جوجو على الموضوع*​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2009)

> يونيو:
> * لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
> * من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
> * مهذب ورقيق الحديث
> ...


هاد شهرى
شكرا الك يا سويتى
​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

> يوليو:
> * انسان ممتع
> * كتوم
> * غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
> ...




شكرا كوكى
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمتى بود​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع حلو اوى 

شكر ليكم​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> أنا منمواليد ( الدلو )   ....يناير
> 
> ...





كيريا قال:


> *حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ميرسى جداااااااا​*



*ميرسى لمروركم الجميل
النهيسى
كيريا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك





سندريلا2009 قال:


> فى حاجات صح كتير
> موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





girgis2 قال:


> *يعني !!!*
> 
> *شوية صح وشوية غلط*
> 
> *شكرااا وربنا يبارككم*​





vemy قال:


> كل الحجات اللى ف شهر اكتوبر صح ...ما عدا كام حاجة كدة


*
ثانكس لوجودكم
Dr Fakhry
سندريلا2009
girgis2
vemy​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *حاتر هقوم انام ههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى يا كوكى ويا جوجو على الموضوع*​



*جات بوقتها ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بنوته​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> هاد شهرى
> شكرا الك يا سويتى
> ​


*
شهر جميل
ميرسى جوجو*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ودمتى بود​



*ثانكس وليم على وجودك الجميل*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> الموضوع حلو اوى
> 
> شكر ليكم​


*
ثانكس tasoni queena​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

*شهر 1  :
* متفائل وجدي
* يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ
* حاضر البديهه
* يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
* يحب الأطفال
* شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في البيت )
* يتمتع بالولاء خصوصا للأصدقاء
* يحب ان يطور قدراته الاجتماعيه
* يشعر بالغيره ولاكن ليس بسهوله. 

 شهر 2: 
* افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
* يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
* ذكي وموهوب
* شخصيته متغيره
* يتصرف بطبيعته
* هادئ وخجول ومتواضع
* لايبالغ في اعتداده بنفسه
* يتمتع بالولاء والأمانه
* لديه اراده وتصميم قويان للوصول الى اهدافه
* محب للحريه
* متمرد مع بعض القيود
* يهاجم من يتعرض له او ينتقده او يزدريه
* حساس جدا واحساسه يجرح بسهوله
* يبين عليه الغضب بسهوله
* لايفضل ا
ff0
لاشياء الثانويه ، يصب تركيزه على الأساسيات
* يحب تكوين الصداقات لكن نادرا ما يظهرها
* جرئ وعنيد
* متفائل
* واقعي في احلامه وآماله
* حاد الذكاء
* يحب الاستمتاع والترفيه
* رومانسي لكن يخفي ذلك بحذر
* متطير ولديه بعض الاعتقادات الغريبه
* مسرف
* يتعلم كيف يظهر عواطفه 


 شهر 3: 
* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
* مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
* منتقم
* خفيف الدم 
* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور ا
550
لبيت 
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي 

 شهر 4:
* نشيط وحركي
* حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
* ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
* ذو عقليه متقده
* ديبلوماسي
* مواسي
* يحب الصداقات وحل مشاكل الآخرين
* شجاع ومقدام
* مغامر
* محب ومهتم
* لطيف وكريم
* عاطفي
* منتقم
* عدائي
* عجول في قرارته وانجازاته
* ذو ذاكره قوية
* شجي ( مثير للعواطف)
* محفز لنفسه وللآخرين
* يلتقط المرض بسهوله خصوصا آلام الصدر والرأس 

شهر 5:
* عنيد ولكن طيب القلب
* ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
* افكاره ذكيه
* من السهل اغضابه
* يحب جذب انتباه الآخرين
* مشاعره عميقه
* يتمتع بجمال حسي ومعنوي
* يتخذ موقف قوي من كل شيء
* يتأثر بسهوله
* لا يحتاج لحوافز لانه محفز لنفسه
* من السهل ان تواسيه
* نظامي ومنهجي ( يعزى ذلك للنصف الايسر من الدماغ )
* حالم
* لديه قدرة ء عاليه في قراءة افكار الاخرين
* متفهم
* غالبا ما يصاب بالام
550
 الرأس والرقبه
* خياله جيد
* لديه قدره رائعه في الجدال
* ذو قوام جميل
* لديه مشاكل في التنفس
* يحب الاداب والفنون
* يحب السفر
* يكره المكوث في المنزل
* مضطرب وقليل الراحه
* يعمل بجد
* روحه عاليه
* مسرف 

 شهر 6:
* لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
* من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
* مهذب ورقيق الحديث
* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* حساس
* متقد الذهن
* متردد
* يحب التأجيل
* منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
* يظهر بطبيعته
* مرح وخفيف الظل
* مزوح
* مجادل جيد
* ثرثار
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* ودود
* يكسب 
ff0
صداقات بسهوله
* ثابت
* شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
* من السهل جرحه
* يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* يحب التأنق
* ملول
* شديد العنايه مظهره
* نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
* يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
* عقليته مميزه
* اداري
* عنيد
* لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه. 


 شهر 7: 
 * انسان ممتع
* كتوم
* صريح بس من الصعب فهمه
* هادئ الا اذا ما احس بالاثاره او تعرض للضغوط
* معتز بنفسه
* لديه سمعه طيبه
* من السهل مواساته
* امين
* يهتم بمشاعر الآخرين
* انسان لطيف
* محبوب
* من السهل التحدث اليه
* عاطفي جدا
* يتصرف على طبيعته ومع ذلك يصعب التنبؤ بتصرفاته
* مزاجي وحساس جدا
* ظريف ومزوح وساخر
* شاعري
* لا يميل للانتقام
* يسامح لكن لا ينسى
* لا يحب الاشياء الغير عقلانيه والغير ضروريه
* يقود الاخرين ماديا ومعنويا
* حساس ويرسم انطباعاته بحذر
* محب وودود
* يعامل الاخرين بمساواة
* لديه حس تعاطف قوي
* ذكي وحذر
* يحكم
1540
 على الناس بمظهرهم الخارجي
* مجتهد في العمل
* شعاره: لا صعوبات 

 شهر 8: 
* يحب المزح
* جذاب
* ودود ولطيف وحنون
* شجاع ومقدام
* ثابت ولديه مؤهلات قيادية
* يعرف كيف يواسي الاخرين
* كريم جدا 
* لديه اعتزاز كبير بنفسه
* يحب ان يمتدحه الاخرون
* لديه روح رائعه وغير اعتياديه
* من السهل اغضابه
* شديد الغضب عند استفزازه
* غيور
* قوي الملاحظة
* حذرو متيقظ
* سريع التفكير
* افكار مستقله
* يحب ا
550
ن يقود ,ولا ينقاد
* يحب الاحلام
* لديه مواهب فنيه وموسيقيه ودفاعية
* حساس ولكن لا يحمل في قلبه أي ضغينه
* مقاومته للامراض ضعيفة
* يتعلم كيف يسترخي
* عجول وينجز اعماله بسرعه
* رومانسي
* محب وودود
* يحب تكوين الصدقات 

شهر 9:
* لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
* حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
* يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين 
* يحب الانتقاد
* هادئ ولكنه متحدث جيد
* هادئ و ( رايق)
* كريم ومتعاطف
* قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
* امين وموال وجدير بالثقه
* متقن لعمله
* حساس
* مفكر
* ذاكرته قويه
* ذكي وحسن الإطلاع
* يحب البحث عن المعلومات
* يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض للانتقاد
* لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
* متفهم
* كتوم
* يحب الرياضه والسفر
* من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
* يميل الى كبت مشاعره
* صعب الإرضاء خصوصا في العلاقات
* يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
* نامي 


 شهر 10: 
* يحب 
550
الثرثره والتحدث
* يحب من يحبه
* يحب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
* لطيف وجذاب
* يتمتع بجمال خارجي وداخلي
* لا يكذب او يتظاهر
* متعاطف
* يعامل اصدقاءه بحسب اهميتهم له
* يحب تكوين الصدقات
* ينجرح بسهوله ويتشائم من الجرح ايضا بسهوله  * عندما يختار احدا يكون اختياره الى الأبد((يحب من قلبه)) 
 *مزاجه سييء  (على حسب اللي يتعامل معاه اقصد على حسب التكروني واللي يقدر عليه 
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* مكابر جدا
* لا يهمه ما يفكر به الآخرين
* عاطفي
* حاسم
* لديه حس تنبؤ قوي
* يحب السفر والادب والفن
* محب ودود ورقيق العباره
* رومانسي جدا جدا
* غيور جدا وسري
aa0
ع الانفعال عندما يزعجه احد 
*خفيف الدم ويحب كل من يتمتع بخفة الدم
* قلق
* يحب الاماكن المفتوحه
* عادل ومنصف
* مسرف وسريع التأثر
* يفقد ثقته بنفسه بسرعه 


 شهر 11:  
* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* من الصعب يفهمه الغير جيدا
* بعيد النظر
* وذكي وفريد
* افكاره غير اعتياديه
* حاد الذكاء
* لديه قدرة تنبؤ قويه ودقيقه
* يمكنه ان يصبح طبيبا جيدا
* حذر ومتيقظ
* شخصيته حركيه
* كتوم
* فضولي
* يعرف كيف ينبش الاسرار
* دائم التفكير
* قليل الكلام ومع ذلك فانه شخص انيس
* شجاع وكريم
* صبور
* عنيد ولكن طيب القلب
* شعاره : لا شيء صعب مع الاراده
* مصمم على اهدافه
* لا يستسلم ابدا
* صعب الاغضاب الا اذا ما استفز
* يحب الاختلاء بنفسه
* يفكر بطريقة تختلف عن الاخرين
* حاد الذكاء
* ليه القدره 
530
على تحفيز ذاته
* لا يحب المديح
* روحه عاليه
* محب ومخلص جدا لمن يحب و لايتسرع في اظهار ح
ff0
به 

 شهر12:
* كريم ومحب
* عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
* طموح
* ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
* ذو صحبه ممتعه
* اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط مع الناس
* يحب المديح
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يحب ان يكون محبوبا
* امين وجدير بالثقه
* غير متظاهر
* طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة البال
* شخصيته متغيره
* ليس مغرور
* ثقته بنفسه عاليه
* يحب المزاح
* يكره التقيد
* لديه حس دعابه
* منطقي.....!!​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



> شهر 10:
> * يحب
> 550
> الثرثره والتحدث
> ...


 

فيها حاجات صح وحاجات لالالالالالالالالا

ميرسي يا رنا 
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

شهر12:
* كريم ومحب
* عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
* طموح
* ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
* ذو صحبه ممتعه
* اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط مع الناس
* يحب المديح
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يحب ان يكون محبوبا
* امين وجدير بالثقه
* غير متظاهر
* طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة البال
* شخصيته متغيره
* ليس مغرور
* ثقته بنفسه عاليه
* يحب المزاح
* يكره التقيد
* لديه حس دعابه
* منطقي.....!!

*ثااانكس رنا*​


----------



## tena_tntn (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



rana1981 قال:


> *   :
> * شهر 2:
> * افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
> * يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
> ...


----------



## jousha (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

شهر12:
* كريم ومحب
* عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
* طموح
* ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
* ذو صحبه ممتعه
* اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط مع الناس
* يحب المديح
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يحب ان يكون محبوبا
* امين وجدير بالثقه
* غير متظاهر
* طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة البال
* شخصيته متغيره
* ليس مغرور
* ثقته بنفسه عاليه
* يحب المزاح
* يكره التقيد
* لديه حس دعابه
* منطقي.....!!



فعلا عندك حق


----------



## rana1981 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



jousha قال:


> شهر12:
> * كريم ومحب
> * عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
> * طموح
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



tena_tntn قال:


> rana1981 قال:
> 
> 
> > *   :
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



marcelino قال:


> شهر12:
> * كريم ومحب
> * عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
> * طموح
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> فيها حاجات صح وحاجات لالالالالالالالالا
> 
> ميرسي يا رنا
> يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
 نوررررررتي​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



> شهر 1 :
> * متفائل وجدي
> * يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
> * دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
> ...



معظمهم صح جدااا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## toty sefo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

*فى حاجات كتير من الكلام ده صح ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

*
 شهر 3: 
* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
* مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
* منتقم
* خفيف الدم 
* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور ا
550
لبيت 
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي 
*
الشكر الك يا رنا 

موضوع مهم

*
*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

شهر 1 :
* متفائل وجدي
* يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ


شكرا جدا

موضوع جميل 

الرب يبارك مجهودك وحياتك


----------



## فيفى وحيد (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*

جميل  لكن لو لى اسال على اساس ايه عامة انا  شهر 3  وفيه حاجات كتير مظبوطة


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> معظمهم صح جدااا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
شكرا يا قمر 
نوررررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



toty sefo قال:


> *فى حاجات كتير من الكلام ده صح ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل*​



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



فيفى وحيد قال:


> جميل  لكن لو لى اسال على اساس ايه عامة انا  شهر 3  وفيه حاجات كتير مظبوطة



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



النهيسى قال:


> شهر 1 :
> * متفائل وجدي
> * يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
> * دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> *
> شهر 3:
> * ذو شخصيه جذابه
> * حنون
> ...



*شكرا كليمو على مشاركتك
 سلام المسيح​*


----------



## مسيحي جديد مخلص (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



rana1981 قال:


> *  شهر12:
> * كريم ومحب
> * عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
> * طموح
> ...


شكرا بارك الله حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



مسيحي جديد مخلص قال:


> شكرا بارك الله حياتك



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*




> شهر 2:
> * افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
> * يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
> * ذكي وموهوب
> ...


 
صح مية ميةههههه
ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## rana1981 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: في أي شهر كانت ولادتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟هلا بتعرف ليش عم بسألك !!!!!*



ارووجة قال:


> صح مية ميةههههه
> ميرسي عالموضوع الجميل



شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يرعاكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 أبريل 2010)

*شخصيتك حسب شهر ميلادك*

*شهر 1 :
* متفائل وجدي
* يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ
* حاضر البديهه
* يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
* يحب الأطفال
* شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في البيت )
* يتمتع بالولاء خصوصا للأصدقاء
* يحب ان يطور قدراته الاجتماعيه
* يشعر بالغيره ولاكن ليس بسهوله

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 2
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:48 مساءً
شهر 2:
* افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
* يحب الواقعيه والمثاليه
* ذكي وموهوب
* شخصيته متغيره
* يتصرف بطبيعته
* هادئ وخجول ومتواضع
* لايبالغ في اعتداده بنفسه
* يتمتع بالولاء والأمانه
* لديه اراده وتصميم قويان للوصول الى اهدافه
* محب للحريه
* متمرد مع بعض القيود
* يهاجم من يتعرض له او ينتقده او يزدريه
* حساس جدا واحساسه يجرح بسهوله
* يبين عليه الغضب بسهوله
* لايفضل الاشياء الثانويه ، يصب تركيزه على الأساسيات
* يحب تكوين الصداقات لكن نادرا ما يظهرها
* جرئ وعنيد
* متفائل
* واقعي في احلامه وآماله
* حاد الذكاء
* يحب الاستمتاع والترفيه
* رومانسي لكن يخفي ذلك بحذر
* متطير ولديه بعض الاعتقادات الغريبه
* مسرف
* يتعلم كيف يظهر عواطفه

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 3
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:48 مساءً
شهر 3:

* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
* منتقم
* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي

*يشعر بالنفور بسهوله

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 4
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:48 مساءً
شهر 4:
* نشيط وحركي
* حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل للندم بعد ذلك
* ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
* ذو عقليه متقده
* ديبلوماسي
* مواسي
* يحب الصداقات وحل مشاكل الآخرين
* شجاع ومقدام
* مغامر
* محب ومهتم
* لطيف وكريم
* عاطفي
* منتقم
* عدائي
* عجول في قرارته وانجازاته
* ذو ذاكره قوية
* شجي ( مثير للعواطف)
* محفز لنفسه وللآخرين
* يلتقط المرض بسهوله خصوصا آلام الصدر والرأس

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 5
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:49 مساءً
شهر 5:
* عنيد وقاسي القلب
* ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
* افكاره ذكيه
* من السهل اغضابه
* يحب جذب انتباه الآخرين
* مشاعره عميقة
* يتمتع بجمال حسي ومعنوي
* يتخذ موقف قوي من كل شيء
* يتأثر بسهولة
* لا يحتاج لحوافز لانه محفز لنفسه
* من السهل ان تواسيه
* نظامي ومنهجي ( يعزى ذلك للنصف الايسر من الدماغ )
* حالم
* لديه قدرة ء عاليه في قراءة افكار الاخرين
* متفهم
* غالبا ما يصاب بالام الرأس والرقبه
* خياله جيد
* لديه قدره رائعه في الجدال
* ذو قوام جميل
* لديه مشاكل في التنفس
* يحب الاداب والفنون
* يحب السفر
* يكره المكوث في المنزل
* مضطرب وقليل الراحه
* يعمل بجد
* روحه عاليه
مسرف

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 6
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:49 مساءً
شهر 6:
* لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
* من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
* مهذب ورقيق الحديث
* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* حساس
* متقد الذهن
* متردد
* يحب التأجيل
* منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
* يظهر بطبيعته
* مرح وخفيف الظل
* مزوح
* مجادل جيد
* ثرثار
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* ودود
* يكسب صداقات بسهوله
* ثابت
* شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
* من السهل جرحه
* يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* يحب التأنق
* ملول
* شديد العنايه مظهره
* نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
* يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
* عقليته مميزه
* اداري
* عنيد
* لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه.

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 7
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:50 مساءً
شهر 7:

* انسان ممتع
* كتوم
* صريح بس من الصعب فهمه
* هادئ الا اذا ما احس بالاثاره او تعرض للضغوط
* معتز بنفسه
* لديه سمعه طيبه
* من السهل مواساته
* امين
* يهتم بمشاعر الآخرين
* انسان لطيف
* محبوب
* من السهل التحدث اليه
* عاطفي جدا
* يتصرف على طبيعته ومع ذلك يصعب التنبؤ بتصرفاته
* مزاجي وحساس جدا
* ظريف ومزوح وساخر
* شاعري
* لا يميل للانتقام
* يسامح لكن لا ينسى
* لا يحب الاشياء الغير عقلانيه والغير ضروريه
* يقود الاخرين ماديا ومعنويا
* حساس ويرسم انطباعاته بحذر
* محب وودود
* يعامل الاخرين بمساواة
* لديه حس تعاطف قوي
* ذكي وحذر
* يحكم على الناس بمظهرهم الخارجي
* مجتهد في العمل
* شعاره: لا صعوبات

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 8
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:50 مساءً
شهر 8:

* يحب المزح
* جذاب
* ودود ولطيف وحنون
* شجاع ومقدام
* ثابت ولديه مؤهلات قيادية
* يعرف كيف يواسي الاخرين
* كريم جدا

* لديه اعتزاز كبير بنفسه
* يحب ان يمتدحه الاخرون
* لديه روح رائعه وغير اعتياديه
* من السهل اغضابه
* شديد الغضب عند استفزازه
* غيور
* قوي الملاحظة
* حذرو متيقظ
* سريع التفكير
* افكار مستقله
* يحب ان يقود ,ولا ينقاد
* يحب الاحلام
* لديه مواهب فنيه وموسيقيه ودفاعية
* حساس ولكن لا يحمل في قلبه أي ضغينه
* مقاومته للامراض ضعيفة
* يتعلم كيف يسترخي
* عجول وينجز اعماله بسرعه
* رومانسي
* محب وودود
* يحب تكوين الصدقات

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 9
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:50 مساءً
شهر 9:

* لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
* حذر ومتيقظ ومنظم
* يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين

* يحب الانتقاد
* هادئ ولكنه متحدث جيد
* هادئ و ( رايق)
* كريم ومتعاطف
* قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
* امين وموال وجدير بالثقه
* متقن لعمله
* حساس
* مفكر
* ذاكرته قويه
* ذكي وحسن الإطلاع
* يحب البحث عن المعلومات
* يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض للانتقاد
* لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
* متفهم
* كتوم
* يحب الرياضه والسفر
* من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
* يميل الى كبت مشاعره
* صعب الإرضاء خصوصا في العلاقات
* يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
* نامي

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 10
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:51 مساءً
شهر 10:

* يحب الثرثره والتحدث
* يحب من يحبه
* يحب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
* لطيف وجذاب
* يتمتع بجمال خارجي وداخلي
* لا يكذب او يتظاهر
* متعاطف
* يعامل اصدقاءه بحسب اهميتهم له
* يحب تكوين الصدقات
* ينجرح بسهوله ويتشائم من الجرح ايضا بسهوله * عندما يختار احدا يكون اختياره الى الأبد((يحب من قلبه))
*مزاجه سييء (على حسب اللي يتعامل معاه اقصد على حسب التكروني واللي يقدر عليه
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* مكابر جدا
* لا يهمه ما يفكر به الآخرين
* عاطفي
* حاسم
* لديه حس تنبؤ قوي
* يحب السفر والادب والفن
* محب ودود ورقيق العباره
* رومانسي جدا جدا
* غيور جدا وسريع الانفعال عندما يزعجه احد

*خفيف الدم ويحب كل من يتمتع بخفة الدم
* قلق
* يحب الاماكن المفتوحه
* عادل ومنصف
* مسرف وسريع التأثر
* يفقد ثقته بنفسه بسرعه

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 11
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:51 مساءً
شهر 11:


* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* من الصعب يفهمه الغير جيدا
* بعيد النظر
* وذكي وفريد
* افكاره غير اعتياديه
* حاد الذكاء
* لديه قدرة تنبؤ قويه ودقيقه
* يمكنه ان يصبح طبيبا جيدا
* حذر ومتيقظ
* شخصيته حركيه
* كتوم
* فضولي
* يعرف كيف ينبش الاسرار
* دائم التفكير
* قليل الكلام ومع ذلك فانه شخص انيس
* شجاع وكريم
* صبور
* عنيد وقاسي القلب
* شعاره : لا شيء صعب مع الاراده
* مصمم على اهدافه
* لا يستسلم ابدا
* صعب الاغضاب الا اذا ما استفز
* يحب الاختلاء بنفسه
* يفكر بطريقة تختلف عن الاخرين
* حاد الذكاء
* ليه القدره على تحفيز ذاته
* لا يحب المديح
* روحه عاليه
* صلب و قوي البنيه
* محب ومخلص جدا لمن يحب و لايتسرع في اظهار حبه

إبلاغ

منشور رقم 12
Gacklen Gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:51 مساءً
شهر12:

* كريم ومحب
* عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
* طموح يفكر في المستقبل
* ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
* ذو صحبه ممتعه
* اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط مع الناس
* يحب المديح و الدلال
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* امين وجدير بالثقه
* غير متظاهر
* طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة البال
* شخصيته متغيره
* ليس مغرور
* ثقته بنفسه عاليه جدا جداا
* يحب المزاح
* يكره التقيد يحب الحرية
* لديه حس دعابه
* رومانسي لكن ينسى بسرعة

* محبوب و يحب الشهرة و الاضواء و السفر

* يسمع اكثر مما يتكلم شديد الملاحظة

* يحب مساعدة الاخرين

* اذا احب اخلص

* يكرة الروتين

* مزاجي
* يعشق المغامرة
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: شخصيتك حسب شهر ميلادك*




> *منشور رقم 11
> gacklen gerges wroteفي 05 فبراير، 2010 عند 08:51 مساءً
> شهر 11:
> 
> ...




شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

**(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

من الرقم الصعب  

يناير :
* متفائل وجدي
*  يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
* دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
* يحب الانتقاد
* منتج  ومجتهد في عمله
* ذكي ومرتب ومنظم
* حساس وافكاره عميقه
* يعرف كيف يسعد  الآخرين
* هادئ الا اذا تعرض للاثاره او الضغوط
* يميل ان يكون محافظ
*  حاضر البديهه
* يقاوم المرض لكنه يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* رومانسي ، لكنه يواجه  صعوبات في التعبير عن حبه
* يحب الأطفال
* شخص بيتوتي( يحب قضاء وقته في  البيت )
* يتمتع بالولاء خصوصا للأصدقاء
* يحب ان يطور قدراته  الاجتماعيه
* يشعر بالغيره ولاكن ليس بسهوله.


فبراير:

* افكاره مجرده ( تجريديه)
* يحب  الواقعيه والمثاليه
* ذكي وموهوب
* شخصيته متغيره
* يتصرف بطبيعته
*  هادئ وخجول ومتواضع
* لايبالغ في اعتداده بنفسه
* يتمتع بالولاء  والأمانه
* لديه اراده وتصميم قويان للوصول الى اهدافه
* محب للحريه
*  متمرد مع بعض القيود
* يهاجم من يتعرض له او ينتقده او يزدريه
* حساس جدا  واحساسه يجرح بسهوله
* يبين عليه الغضب بسهوله
* لايفضل الاشياء الثانويه ،  يصب تركيزه علىالاساسيات
* يحب تكوين الصداقات لكن نادرا ما يظهرها
* جرئ  وعنيد
* متفائل
* واقعي في احلامه وآماله
* حاد الذكاء
* يحب الاستمتاع  والترفيه
* رومانسي لكن يخفي ذلك بحذر
* متطير ولديه بعض الاعتقادات  الغريبه
* مسرف
* يتعلم كيف يظهر عواطفه


مارس:

* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول  ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه  الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
*  مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم الآخرين
* منتقم
*  خفيف الدم
* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب  الانتباه
* يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور البيت
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب  اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي


ابريل:

* نشيط وحركي
* حاسم ويشعر بالكره بسهوله لكنه يميل  للندم بعد ذلك
* ينجذب لنفسه ويحن عليها
* ذو عقليه متقده
*  ديبلوماسي
* مواسي
* يحب الصداقات وحل مشاكل الآخرين
* شجاع ومقدام
*  مغامر
* محب ومهتم
* لطيف وكريم
* عاطفي
* منتقم
* عدائي
* عجول  في قرارته وانجازاته
* ذو ذاكره قوية
* شجي ( مثير للعواطف)
* محفز لنفسه  وللآخرين
* يلتقط المرض بسهوله خصوصا آلام الصدر  والرأس

مايو:

* عنيد  وقاسي القلب
* ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
* افكاره ذكيه
* من السهل  اغضابه
* يحب جذب انتباه الآخرين
* مشاعره عميقه
* يتمتع بجمال حسي  ومعنوي
* يتخذ موقف قوي من كل شيء
* يتأثر بسهوله
* لا يحتاج لحوافز لانه  محفز لنفسه
* من السهل ان تواسيه
* نظامي ومنهجي ( يعزى ذلك للنصف الايسر من  الدماغ )
* حالم
* لديه قدرة ء عاليه في قراءة افكار الاخرين
* متفهم
*  غالبا ما يصاب بالام الرأس والرقبه
* خياله جيد
* لديه قدره رائعه في  الجدال
* ذو قوام جميل
* لديه مشاكل في التنفس
* يحب الاداب والفنون
*  يحب السفر
* يكره المكوث في المنزل
* مضطرب وقليل الراحه
* يعمل بجد
*  روحه عاليه
* مسرف


يونيو:

* لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
* من السهل التأثير  عليه بالكرم
* مهذب ورقيق الحديث
* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* حساس
*  متقد الذهن
* متردد
* يحب التأجيل
* منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
* يظهر  بطبيعته
* مرح وخفيف الظل
* مزوح
* مجادل جيد
* ثرثار
* يحب احلام  اليقظه
* ودود
* يكسب صداقات بسهوله
* ثابت
* شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
*  من السهل جرحه
* يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* يحب التأنق
* ملول
* شديد  العنايه مظهره
* نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
* يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز  الاذيه
* عقليته مميزه
* اداري
* عنيد
* لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه  واعدائه اصحابه.


يوليو:

* انسان ممتع
* كتوم
* غامض ومن الصعب فهمه
*  هادئ الا اذا ما احس بالاثاره او تعرض للضغوط
* معتز بنفسه
* لديه سمعه  طيبه
* من السهل مواساته
* امين
* يهتم بمشاعر الآخرين
* انسان  لطيف
* محبوب
* من السهل التحدث اليه
* عاطفي جدا
* يتصرف على طبيعته  ومع ذلك يصعب التنبؤ بتصرفاته
* مزاجي وحساس جدا
* ظريف ومزوح وساخر
*  شاعري
* لا يميل للانتقام
* يسامح لكن لا ينسى
* لا يحب الاشياء الغير  عقلانيه والغير ضروريه
* يقود الاخرين ماديا ومعنويا
* حساس ويرسم انطباعاته  بحذر
* محب وودود
* يعامل الاخرين بمساواة
* لديه حس تعاطف قوي
* ذكي  وحذر
* يحكم على الناس بمظهرهم الخارجي
* مجتهد في العمل
* شعاره: لا  صعوبات


اغسطس:
* يحب  المزح
* جذاب
* ودود ولطيف
* شجاع ومقدام
* ثابت ولديه مؤهلات  قيادية
* يعرف كيف يواسي الاخرين
* كريم جدا ، لكن اناني
* لديه اعتزاز  كبير بنفسه
* يحب ان يمتدحه الاخرون
* لديه روح رائعه وغير اعتياديه
* من  السهل اغضابه
* شديد الغضب عند استفزازه
* غيور
* قوي الملاحظة
* حذرو  متيقظ
* سريع التفكير
* افكار مستقله
* يحب ان يقود او ان ينقاد
* يحب  الاحلام
* لديه مواهب فنيه وموسيقيه ودفاعية
* حساس ولكن لا يحمل في قلبه أي  ضغينه
* مقاومته للامراض ضعيفة
* يتعلم كيف يسترخي
* عجول وينجز اعماله  بسرعه
* رومانسي
* محب وودود
* يحب تكوين  الصدقات


سبتمبر:

* لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
* حذر ومتيقظ  ومنظم
* يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
* يحب الانتقاد
* هادئ ولكنه متحدث  جيد
* هادئ و ( رايق)
* كريم ومتعاطف
* قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
* امين  وموال وجدير بالثقه
* متقن لعمله
* حساس
* مفكر
* ذاكرته قويه
* ذكي  وحسن الإطلاع
* يحب البحث عن المعلومات
* يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض  للانتقاد
* لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
* متفهم
* كتوم
* يحب الرياضه  والسفر
* من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
* يميل الى كبت مشاعره
* صعب الإرضاء  خصوصا في العلاقات
* يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
*  نامي


اكتوبر:

* يحب  الثرثره والتحدث
* يحب من يحبه
* يحب ان يمسك العصا من المنتصف
* لطيف  وجذاب
* يتمتع بجمال خارجي وداخلي
* لا يكذب او يتظاهر
* متعاطف
*  يعامل اصدقاءه بحسب اهميتهم له
* يحب تكوين الصدقات
* ينجرح بسهوله ويتشائم  من الجرح ايضا بسهوله * عندما يختار احدا يكون اختياره الى الأبد((يحب من  قلبه))
*مزاجه سييء (على حسب اللي يتعامل معاه اقصد على حسب التكروني واللي يقدر  عليه
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* مكابر جدا
* لا يهمه ما يفكر به الآخرين
*  عاطفي
* حاسم
* لديه حس تنبؤ قوي
* يحب السفر والادب والفن
* محب ودود  ورقيق العباره
* رومانسي جدا جدا
* غيور جدا وسريع الانفعال عندما يزعجه  احد
*خفيف الدم ويحب كل من يتمتع بخفة الدم
* قلق
* يحب الاماكن  المفتوحه
* عادل ومنصف
* مسرف وسريع التأثر
* يفقد ثقته بنفسه  بسرعه


نوفمبر:

*  لديه الكثير من الافكار
* من الصعب يفهمه الغير جيدا
* بعيد النظر
* وذكي  وفريد
* افكاره غير اعتياديه
* حاد الذكاء
* لديه قدرة تنبؤ قويه  ودقيقه
* يمكنه ان يصبح طبيبا جيدا
* حذر ومتيقظ
* شخصيته حركيه
*  كتوم
* فضولي
* يعرف كيف ينبش الاسرار
* دائم التفكير
* قليل الكلام  ومع ذلك فانه شخص انيس
* شجاع وكريم
* صبور
* عنيد وقاسي القلب
* شعاره  : لا شيء صعب مع الاراده
* مصمم على اهدافه
* لا يستسلم ابدا
* صعب  الاغضاب الا اذا ما استفز
* يحب الاختلاء بنفسه
* يفكر بطريقة تختلف عن  الاخرين
* حاد الذكاء
* ليه القدره على تحفيز ذاته
* لا يحب المديح
*  روحه عاليه
* صلب و قوي البنيه
* محب ومخلص جدا لمن يحب و لايتسرع في  اظهارحبه


ديسمبر:

* كريم ومحب
* عجول ومتعجل( غير صبور)
*  طموح
* ذو تاثير عالي في التنظيم
* ذو صحبه ممتعه
* اجتماعي ويحب الاختلاط  مع الناس
* يحب المديح
* يحب جذب الانتباه
* يحب ان يكون محبوبا
* امين  وجدير بالثقه
* غير متظاهر
* طاقه استحماله محدوده ولا يتمتع بطولة  البال
* شخصيته متغيره
* ليس مغرور
* ثقته بنفسه عاليه
* يحب  المزاح
* يكره التقيد
* لديه حس دعابه
*  منطقي....!!


مع تمنياتي  للجميع بالحظ السعيد
تحياتي​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

ميرسى يا روكا موضوع جميل خالص
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

سبتمبر:

* لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
* حذر ومتيقظ  ومنظم
* يحب تصيد زلات الآخرين
* يحب الانتقاد
* هادئ ولكنه متحدث  جيد
* هادئ و ( رايق)
* كريم ومتعاطف
* قلق ومهتم بالتفاصيل
* امين  وموال وجدير بالثقه
* متقن لعمله
* حساس
* مفكر
* ذاكرته قويه
* ذكي  وحسن الإطلاع
* يحب البحث عن المعلومات
* يجب عليه بضبط نفسه عندما يتعرض  للانتقاد
* لديه القدر على تحفيز ذاته
* متفهم
* كتوم
* يحب الرياضه  والسفر
* من الصعب ان يظهر عواطفه
* يميل الى كبت مشاعره
* صعب الإرضاء  خصوصا في العلاقات
* يحب الفسحه والاشياء الفسيحه الكبيره
*  نامي


أنا دا بالظبط 

أشكرك ..


----------



## just member (29 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

*لالالا
فى حاجات فى الشهر بتاعى مش عجبانى

انا بطالب بالتعديل
لو هسكت هسكت فى حالة واحدة بس 
علشان انتى شهرك مثل شهرى
يا 5 انتى
اقصد يا روكا يعنى


*​


----------



## vetaa (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

*فى كتير منى فعلا*
*عرفتى منين يا سوسة هههه*

*انا نوفمبر بالمناسبه*
*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل
وفعلا في حاجات كتير مني
ربنا يعو ض تعبك محبه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

*جامد شهر يوليو ده عشان انا اتولدت فيه ههههههههههه*
*بس مواصفاته غالبيتها صح*
*تسلمى يا روكا*
​


----------



## HappyButterfly (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

مايو:

* عنيد  وقاسي القلب
* ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
* افكاره ذكيه
* من السهل  اغضابه
* يحب جذب انتباه الآخرين
* مشاعره عميقه
* يتمتع بجمال حسي  ومعنوي
* يتخذ موقف قوي من كل شيء
* يتأثر بسهوله
* لا يحتاج لحوافز لانه  محفز لنفسه
* من السهل ان تواسيه
* نظامي ومنهجي ( يعزى ذلك للنصف الايسر من  الدماغ )
* حالم
* لديه قدرة ء عاليه في قراءة افكار الاخرين
* متفهم
*  غالبا ما يصاب بالام الرأس والرقبه
* خياله جيد
* لديه قدره رائعه في  الجدال
* ذو قوام جميل
* لديه مشاكل في التنفس
* يحب الاداب والفنون
*  يحب السفر
* يكره المكوث في المنزل
* مضطرب وقليل الراحه
* يعمل بجد
*  روحه عاليه
* مسرف

ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر 

موضوع جميل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> يناير :
> * متفائل وجدي
> *  يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
> * دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
> ...



*يسلاااااااااام أنا ده بالظببببط :smil16:
هههههههه*​


----------



## twety (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

*اممممم يعنى*
*يمشى وكويس *
*يلا جبر الخواطر على الله*
*ههههههههه*

*موضوع لذيذ بجددددد*
*وحاجات كتير فيه صح*

*منتحرمش ياقمر من مواضيعك :**


----------



## kalimooo (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**

مارس:

* ذو شخصيه جذابه
* حنون
* خجول  ومحافظ
* كريم ومتعاطف وامين بالفطره
* يحب السلام والهدوء
* حساس تجاه  الآخرين
* يحب ان يخدم الآخرين
* ليس من السهل اغضابه
* جدير بالثقه
*  مقدر ويحب ان يرد الجميل
* قوي الملاحظه ويحب تقييم  الآخرين
* منتقم
*  خفيف الدم
* يحب الاحلام وذو خيال جامح
* يحب السفر
* يحب جذب  الانتباه
* يستمتع بتزيين واعادة ديكور  البيت
* ذو موهبه موسيقيه
* يحب  اقتناء الاشياء الخاصه
* مزاجي

شكراً روكا فيه الكثير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**




> يناير :
> * متفائل وجدي
> * يحب ان يعلم ويتعلم
> * دائم النظر للناس ونقاط ضعفهم
> ...



فى حاجات صح كتير
بس متفائل دى اشك
هههههههههههه
ثانكس روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**


_



يونيو:

* لديه نظره وتفكير بعيد
* من السهل التأثير عليه بالكرم
* مهذب ورقيق الحديث
* لديه الكثير من الافكار
* حساس
* متقد الذهن
* متردد
* يحب التأجيل
* منطقي ويحب الافضل دائما
* يظهر بطبيعته
* مرح وخفيف الظل
* مزوح
* مجادل جيد
* ثرثار
* يحب احلام اليقظه
* ودود
* يكسب صداقات بسهوله
* ثابت
* شخصيته تظهر بسهوله
* من السهل جرحه
* يميل للاصابه بالبرد
* يحب التأنق
* ملول
* شديد العنايه مظهره
* نادرا مايظهر عواطفه
* يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى يتجاوز الاذيه
* عقليته مميزه
* اداري
* عنيد
* لديه مبدأ بجعل اصحابه اعدائه واعدائه اصحابه

أنقر للتوسيع...

__يا  روكاااااااااا  يا جامد _
_حلو الون دا_
_ههههههههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا روكا_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



mana_mana قال:


> ميرسى يا روكا موضوع جميل خالص
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي مانا*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



zama قال:


> سبتمبر:
> 
> * لطيف ويحب التوسط في الامور
> * حذر ومتيقظ  ومنظم
> ...


*ميرسي زاما*
*نورتني بمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



just member قال:


> *لالالا
> فى حاجات فى الشهر بتاعى مش عجبانى
> 
> انا بطالب بالتعديل
> ...


*ماشيها بتاعك يا جوجو*
*ههههههه*
*ايوة طبعا ليا الشرف اخي العزيز*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



vetaa قال:


> *فى كتير منى فعلا*
> *عرفتى منين يا سوسة هههه*
> 
> *انا نوفمبر بالمناسبه*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


*الاجابة سوسة:t30:*
*ميرسي يا سكر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



الحق حق قال:


> *ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل
> وفعلا في حاجات كتير مني
> ربنا يعو ض تعبك محبه​*


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



swety koky girl قال:


> *جامد شهر يوليو ده عشان انا اتولدت فيه ههههههههههه*
> *بس مواصفاته غالبيتها صح*
> *تسلمى يا روكا*
> ​


*مش اوي يعني *
*بلاش نكدب:t30:*
*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



didi adly قال:


> مايو:
> 
> * عنيد  وقاسي القلب
> * ارادته قويه وحوافزه فعاله
> ...


*ميرسي ديدي*
*اسعدني مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلاااااااااام أنا ده بالظببببط :smil16:
> هههههههه*​


*هنكدددددددددددددددددب:t30::t30:*
*ميرسي مرمر*
*نورتي يا سكر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



twety قال:


> *اممممم يعنى*
> *يمشى وكويس *
> *يلا جبر الخواطر على الله*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



كليمو قال:


> مارس:
> 
> * ذو شخصيه جذابه
> * حنون
> ...


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



سندريلا2009 قال:


> فى حاجات صح كتير
> بس متفائل دى اشك
> هههههههههههه
> ثانكس روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ليييييييييييييييه*
*خليكي متفائلة:hlp:*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يونيو 2010)

*رد: *(اعرف مميزاتك من شهر ميلادك)**



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يا  روكاااااااااا  يا جامد _
> _حلو الون دا_
> _ههههههههههههههههه_
> _شكرا يا روكا_​


*اي خدعة يا جون*
*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------

